# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Tiempo de Brasero... con Roberto!!

## REEGE

Hola chicos, aquí podéis ver la predicción del tiempo de éste ilustre forero que nos sigue alguna vez, por lo que creo conveniente, que nosotros también le sigamos a él...
Os pongo el enlace de su espacio para que podamos ver lo que se nos viene encima... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Un saludo.

http://www.antena3.com/el-tiempo/

----------


## perdiguera

Jo me habías confundido, he entendido que venía un tiempo de brasero, es decir de frío y cuando me meto en la página veo que es de Roberto Brasero, el metereólogo de A3.
No hay problema ya, habitualmente, le sigo y sus pronósticos son muy acertados.
¿Te das cuenta que las mayúsculas son importantes?
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Jo me habías confundido, he entendido que venía un tiempo de brasero, es decir de frío y cuando me meto en la página veo que es de Roberto Brasero, el metereólogo de A3.
> No hay problema ya, habitualmente, le sigo y sus pronósticos son muy acertados.
> *¿Te das cuenta que las mayúsculas son importantes?*
> Un saludo.


Es que no es lo mismo un brasero que un Brasero  :Wink: 
Para este tiempo, paso del primero  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Eso me pasa por escribir todo el título en mayúsculas... Se ve que todo se cambia y sólo queda en mayúscula la primera letra!!
Yo que quería ensalzar el título del tema y he conseguido lo contrario...
Bueno ya está y eso espero que os deis una vuelta de vez en cuando por aquí y veáis que veranito nos espera!!
Mal apellido el que tiene Roberto para el tiempo que se nos vendrá encima muy pronto.

*http://www.antena3.com/el-tiempo/*

----------


## REEGE

Será un caluroso verano.
Así se desprende del pronóstico estacional del Centro Europeo de Predicción, que hoy ha interpretado y presentado en rueda de prensa nuestra AEMET. ¿Cómo será este verano que astronómicamente comienza mañana martes día 21 a las 19:16 hora peninsular? Pues según este pronóstico, será un verano con temperaturas por encima de lo normal en toda España, y sobre todo en el este y sur de la Península  y en los dos archipiélagos. 

Estas predicciones se basan en parámetros distintos a las que se hacen para el día siguiente o el corto plazo. Éstas últimas podrían ser como pinceladas en el dibujo del  tiempo futuro, mientras que las predicciones estacionales vendrían a ser como brochazos: más difusos y menos precisos. Pero es lo que hay, científicamente hablando. Se basan en un análisis del océano en su estado inicial y "un modelo global de circulación general acoplado océano atmósfera" para obtener una evolución prevista de ambos. 

El resultado de este modelo no es una predicción propiamente dicha, sino un valor: resaltan si habrá o no anomalías respecto a un valor de referencia (lo que pueda estar por encima o por debajo de la media). En cuanto a las lluvias, por ejemplo, la predicción dice: "no se esperan tendencias significativas respecto de los valores normales". Vamos, que en este verano va a llover lo normal, es decir, más bien poco:  "alguna tormenta veraniega como es normal" se atrevía a matizar Ángel Rivera, portavoz de la AEMET, en la rueda de prensa de hoy. 

Y es noticia, porque en general este amplio pronóstico estacional hace huir de matizaciones. Así ha ocurrido cuando un periodista de Castilla La Mancha le ha preguntado por el comportamiento previsto del verano para su región: "Ya nos gustaría poder hacer esas preciosiones" respondía Rivera. Vamos, que este par de líneas es lo que hay, y ya es mucho. ¡Ah! En esta rueda de prensa también se ha hecho balance de la primavera que acaba mañana y el resultado no por esperado deja de ser llamativo: la de este año ha sido la primavera con las temperaturas más altas desde 1951. Sobre todo debido a Abril y Mayo, por este orden, que se pasaron con el calor. Marzo, en cuanto a las temperaturas, fue muy normalito.

http://eltiempo.antena3.com/

----------


## ben-amar

Dar una rueda de prensa en Finlandia para decir que van a tener un verano caluroso, me pareceria logico y acertado.
Dar una rueda de prensa, aqui, para decir que vamos a tener unas temperaturas, en estos meses, que van a ocilar entre los 27º de minima y los 40/45 de maxima, me parece una pasada.
Lo sabemos de todos los años, ¿sera para que no se nos olvide y para decirnos que esto no es calor, que la calor vendra dentro de unos dias? :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

09:39 jun 21, 2011 | Roberto Brasero | General 
El calor invade Canarias.
Dos días llevan ya con altísimas temperaturas en el archipiélago canario  y parece que quedan otros dos. Este martes, coincidiendo con el estreno oficial el verano, se han alcanzado en Antigua, municipio de Fuerteventura, los 40.1ºC a la sombra. 39º,5 en Tinajo, Lanzarote. 38,4º en San Bartolomé de Tirajana. 37º el aeropuerto de Tenerife Norte. Para mañana miércoles los avisos por calor rebajan la intensidad (pasan de naranja a amarillo y de los 37º a los 34º de máxima prevista) pero a cambio se extienden al resto de las islas del archipiélago: también en El Hierro, La Palma y la Gomera tienen avisos por calor para mañana.

Así que la primera "ola de calor" de este verano 2011 llega casi el día de su estreno y llega a Canarias. Las temperaturas comenzarán a bajar el viernes y ya el sábado el termómetro dará un respiro a los canarios... mientras que volverán a subir en el sur de la Península. Y ojo porque aquí podríamos tener también la primera ola de calor el próximo fin de semana y comienzos de la que viene. Una de esas masas de aire cálido que nos llegan desde África podría instalrse en Andalucía Occidental o el sur de Extramdura a partir del próximo domingo. Y eso significa que allí, que suele hacer calor, podrá hacer más calor. Es decir: muuuuuuuuuucho calor. Ya iremos viendo cómo evoluciona y daremos datos cuando se vaya acercando el momento. Pero parece que hay ganas de ponerle títulos, de colgar etiquetas al verano. Mañana por cierto, el Ministerio de Sanidad presenta la campaña para combatir o alertar de las altas temperaturas. También contaremos que da de sí. 

¡Ah! Y tampoco ha querido perderse este día de estreno otro ingrediente meteorológico del verano: las torementas veraniegas. Presentes este día 21  en Zaragoza, Huesca y Teruel, en zonas de Albacete, Cuenca,  Granada.... 8000 rayos han iluminado la llegada del verano (no podemos decir la noche, porque han sido por la tarde y a esa hora es de día: y más hoy, que es el día más largo del año) y los truenos han puesto la banda sonora del estreno de la nueva estación. La más larga del año. 93 días de verano tenemos por delante. A disfrutar.

http://eltiempo.antena3.com/

----------


## REEGE

*PREVISIÓN DEL TIEMPO
Temperaturas muy altas en el suroeste peninsular.
En la mañana de jueves, temperaturas significativamente altas en zonas del cuadrante suroeste peninsular, en el Centro y en Canarias.**Fuente:antena3.com*

Intervalos de viento fuerte en el Estrecho y litoral atlántico de Galicia. Nuboso, sobre todo al principio, en el extremo norte peninsular y área mediterránea, con posibilidad de alguna precipitación débil en el Cantábrico Oriental, Pirineos, este de Cataluña, Levante, Baleares, Estrecho y Melilla, tendiendo a ir quedando poco nuboso a lo largo del día.

Poco nuboso o despejado en el resto de la península, aunque con algún intervalo nuboso por la tarde en puntos del interior peninsular, y posibilidad incluso de alguna tormenta débil en el Sistema Ibérico y zonas próximas. En Canarias, nuboso en el norte de las islas y poco nuboso en el sur. Algún banco de niebla matinal en el interior de Galicia.

Temperaturas diurnas en ligero o moderado ascenso en la mitad norte peninsular, Baleares y Canarias, en ligero o moderado descenso en Andalucía y con pocos cambios en el resto. Nocturnas con pocos cambios.

Viento flojo a moderado de componente este en el área mediterránea, con intervalos de fuerte en el Estrecho, y de componente Norte en el tercio norte peninsular y Canarias, con intervalos de fuerte en el litoral atlántico de Galicia. Flojo variable en el resto.


http://eltiempo.antena3.com/

----------


## REEGE

*LA PREVISIÓN DEL TIEMPO* 
Lluvias localmente fuertes en el Cantábrico y en Castilla y León. 
Este martes habrá posibilidad de chubascos localmente fuertes en el Cantábrico y en Castilla y León. Descenso notable de las temperaturas máximas en el oeste peninsular.

antena3.com  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 02/08/2011 a las 09:24 horas 

En el cuadrante noroeste peninsular, País Vasco, Navarra, alto Ebro y noroeste de Aragón, nuboso o muy nuboso con chubascos y tormentas débiles a moderados, que podrían ser localmente fuertes en el Cantábrico y en Castilla y León, disminuyendo la nubosidad y las precipitaciones al final del día de oeste a este en Galicia, Asturias y oeste de Castilla y León. 

En Extremadura y en Castilla-La Mancha salvo su extremo sureste, nuboso con chubascos débiles más probables durante la primera mitad del día, tendiendo a remitir de oeste a este. En el resto de la Península, poco nuboso con algunos intervalos de nubes medias y altas, y con nubosidad de evolución y posibilidad de algún chubasco o tormenta en el interior del sureste peninsular, en general débiles. En Baleares, intervalos de nubes medias y altas. En Canarias, nuboso en el norte de las islas de mayor relieve con probabilidad de alguna lluvia débil a primeras horas, intervalos nubosos en las islas orientales, y poco nuboso o despejado en el resto. 

Temperaturas en la Península: diurnas sin cambios en el tercio este, pero en descenso moderado en el resto, notable en la mitad oeste; nocturnas en ascenso ligero a moderado en el noreste, pudiendo llegar a notable en puntos de la mitad norte de Navarra, y en descenso ligero a moderado en el suroeste. En Baleares, temperaturas sin cambios o en ascenso ligero. En Canarias, sin cambios o en descenso ligero.

En Canarias, viento del noreste moderado. En el este peninsular y Baleares, flojo a moderado de componente este, con algún intervalo de fuerte en el noreste de Gerona. En el Estrecho y litoral andaluz, del oeste moderado. En la vertiente atlántica peninsular, componente oeste flojo a moderado.


http://eltiempo.antena3.com/

----------


## REEGE

http://eltiempo.antena3.com/

Los dos rincones de Roberto Brasero.
Para el presentador de la previsión meteorólogica, el Golfo de Lanzarote y el faro de Cap de Cavallería son dos lugares perfectos para huir de la ciudad y disfrutar del sosiego y la tranquilidad.
 antena3.com  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 29/08/2011 a las 13:56 horas 
*Roberto Brasero nos ha enseñado dos rincones de los archipiélagos que para él tienen un encanto especial.*

En Menorca se encuentra el Cap de Cavallería. Es el punto más al norte de la isla y uno de los primeros de España por los que sale el sol.

Para él, su rincón favorito siempre tendrá un faro, y en este caso, el faro que se alza en lo alto del acantilado da a este lugar un aura de intimidad perfecta para contemplar el mar en soledad y desconectar de la agitación de la ciudad.

Brasero también ha querido viajar hasta las islas Canarias para enseñarnos el Golfo, en Lanzarote. La peculiaridad de este paraje, que en su origen era el cráter de un volcan, es la Laguna Verde, de la que también habló su compañera Himar González. Se trata de una masa de agua que se formó de forma natural tras una erupción.

Además, el presentador del tiempo recomienda comer en uno de los restaurantes del pueblo, famoso por su buen pescado.

----------


## ben-amar

Los lugares de vacaciones del hombre del tiempo, sea quien sea, convertido en noticia, ¿de interes nacional?  :Confused:

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Alguna previsión más de lo que nos depara?
¿O nos vas a enseñar dónde vive?
Si no hay más previsiones por parte de Brasero, creo que no hace falta este hilo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

http://eltiempo.antena3.com/

Que pasa que algunos ya habéis olvidado que gracias a Brasero se vió EMBALSES.NET en toda España????
He creado éste hilo como agradecimiento a Brasero y en él podemos ver sus previsiones de cada día...
Si no os gusta borrarlo, pero si sobra éste hilo hay muchos menos necesarios que éste, para mí me parece un hilo interesante!!
Un saludo y "es de bien nacido ser agradecido"... :Confused:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo no he dicho, que no me guste el hilo, solo que para la previsión del tiempo y lo relacionado con ello, no para decirnos dónde se va de vacaciones, o dónde hace su vida, que a mí no me interesa. Tu sabes, que a mí el tiempo me encanta, y cuantas más opiniones y predicciones vengan mejor.

----------


## ben-amar

El hilo no esta de mas, tampoco sus predicciones, eso nos gusta a todos.
Lo que no es de interes es donde pasa sus vacaciones. Entiendo que el hilo es sobre sus predicciones y lo que dice en su espacio televisivo.
Solo habria que reconducir el hilo a lo verdaderamente interesante.

----------


## REEGE

Aquí podéis ver el tiempo:
http://eltiempo.antena3.com/
*
HABRÁ DOS ECLIPSES* 
Empieza el otoño que durará 89 días y 20 horas.
La estación acabará el 22 de diciembre cuando entre el invierno.
Europa Press  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 23/09/2011 a las 11:56 horas 

El otoño llegará a las 11.05 horas (hora peninsular) de este viernes, 23 de septiembre, y durará 89 días y 20 horas. La estación acabará el 22 de diciembre con la llegada del invierno, según el Instituto Geográfico Nacional.

Así, el otoño comenzará a la vez en el hemisferio norte, al tiempo en que comienza la primavera en el hemisferio sur. El inicio astronómico de las estaciones viene dado, por convenio, como el instante en que la Tierra pasa por una determinada posición de su órbita alrededor del Sol.

Esta posición, en el caso del otoño, es desde la que el centro del Sol visto desde la Tierra cruza el ecuador celeste en su movimiento aparente hacia el sur. El día en que esto sucede, la duración del día y la noche prácticamente coinciden, y por eso, a esta circunstancia se la llama también equinoccio de otoño. En este instante en el hemisferio sur se inicia la primavera.

El equinoccio de otoño puede darse en cuatro fechas distintas, que van del 21 al 24 de septiembre. A lo largo del siglo XXI el otoño se iniciará en los días 22 y 23 de septiembre (fecha oficial española), siendo su inicio más tempranero el del año 2096 y el inicio más tardío el de 2003. 

El motivo por el que la fecha varía de un año a otro se deben al modo de la secuencia de los años según el calendario, ya que unos años son bisiestos y otros no, con la duración de cada órbita de la Tierra alrededor del Sol (duración conocida como año trópico).

Lluvia de meteoros y otras anécdotas
Entre las características peculiares del otoño está el cambio de hora, que en esta ocasión será efectivo el 30 de octubre, recuperando así el horario de invierno.

Asimismo, esta estación es la época del año en que la longitud del día se acorta más rápido, ya que en la latitud de la Península, el Sol sale por las mañanas, más de un minuto más tarde que el día anterior y por la tarde se acorta cada día dos minutos antes, por lo que el anochecer es especialmente apreciable. En definitiva, en estos días el tiempo en que el Sol está por encima del horizonte se reduce en casi tres minutos cada día.

Concretamente, este otoño vivirá dos eclipses. El día 25 de noviembre un eclipse parcial de Sol que será visible en el sur de Africa, la Antártida, Tasmania y Nueva Zelanda. Este eclipse vendrá acompañado de uno total de Luna que se dará dos semanas más tarde, el 10 de diciembre, y que en España veremos como penumbral en sus últimas fases. El primer contacto con la penumbra se dará a las 12.34 horas (hora peninsular), el eclipse parcial será visible a partir de las 13.46 horas y el total a partir de las 15.06 horas, alcanzará el máximo a las 15.33 horas; el eclipse total finalizará a las 15.57 horas, el de sombra a las 17.18 horas y el de penumbra a las 18.30 horas. 

Además, Urano y Júpiter pasarán a ser visibles casi todas la noches del otoño. Al atardecer será visible Venus y al amanecer Marte y Saturno. Del mismo modo, el día 27 de octubre se producirá el máximo acercamiento anual de Júpiter a la Tierra, alcanzando su disco un diámetro de 49,6".

En otoño también se podrá disfrutar de una lluvia de meteoros. La primera importante de la estación son las Dracónidas, cuyo máximo se dará en torno al 8 de octubre. Mientras, la más popular son las Leónidas, que se producirá alrededor del 17 de noviembre y que ocasionalmente llega a ser muy intensa. Por último, otra lluvia intensa son las Gemínidas, cuyo máximo ritmo será sobre el 13 de diciembre.

Finalmente, respecto a las agrupaciones de estrellas conocidas como constelaciones, cerca de la Estrella Polar se verán a lo largo de la noche: Cisne, Casiopea, Osa Menor y Jirafa. Las constelaciones eclípticas visibles en este periodo van de Capricornio a Virgo. Por encima de la eclíptica destacarán Pegaso y Andrómeda; por debajo, Ballena y Orión, así como las estrellas Sirio y Proción.

----------


## REEGE

'Cazatormentas': ¿locura o pasión por los fenómenos metereológicos? 

Son personas que, en cuanto ven en el mapa que puede caer un rayo, dejan lo que están haciendo y van en busca de la tormenta perfecta. Son los denominados 'cazatormentas', quienes tratan de anticiparse a la llegada de los fenómenos metereológicos. Para lograrlo en ocasiones se tienen que jugar el tipo.

Adrián y Rodrigo busca su próximo temporal. Estos amantes de los fenómenos meteorológicos estudian datos que les permitan anticiparse a su llegada. Su objetivo: 'cazar' tormentas.

Las nuevas tecnologías les han valido para crear una gran comunidad en todo el país. Todos recuerdan sus primeras experiencias con nostalgia. Estos 'cazatormentas' siguen al acecho de su próxima tempestad para poder dejarnos sus impactantes imágenes.

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/cien...111900072.html


Y aquí podéis mirar las previsiones, fotos y curiosidades de nuestro amigo Roberto Brasero...
http://eltiempo.antena3.com/

----------


## embalses al 100%

A eso aspiro a ser...
Lo hago más o menos en mi casa, nada más que veo que se nubla y hay predicciones de lluvia.
Y los hay más de los que parece...

----------


## REEGE

http://www.antena3.com/encuentros/no...013100098.html

Os dejo una página donde podéis preguntarle a Roberto Brasero lo que queráis sobre temas meteorológicos!!
Yo ya le hice mi pregunta y le dí recuerdos de todos los que formamos EMBALSES.NET.
Un saludo chicos y como bien dice éste hilo...
TIEMPO DE BRASERO... Y DE CALEFACCIÓN!!!!!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

De eso es el tiempo que va a hacer ahora, de brasero y estufa  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

SEQUÍA GALOPANTE EN ESPAÑA
La tierra está más seca que nunca.
La humedad de la tierra es fundamental para conocer el grado de sequía que padece nuestro país. 

antena3.com  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 20/03/2012 a las 16:37 horas 

Tras un invierno en el que ha llovido solo el 30 por ciento de lo que debería, nos tenemos que fijar en la humedad de la tierra, dato fundamental para conocer el estado actual del balance hídrico en nuestro país. Hace apenas un año, casi toda la península se encontraba al 100 por 100 de humedad en la tierra, por lo que cualquier llevia que cayera, se podía almacenar en los embalses o directamente se perdía. Ahora pasa lo contrario. La tierra está realmente seca y necesitaríamos que lloviera más de la media, para poder empezar a almacenar agua.

http://www.antena3.com/el-tiempo/act...032000149.html

En el enlace podéis escuchar las palabras de Brasero y os comunico que mañana hay un encuentro digital con él y la gente le hará preguntas sobre el tiempo que tendremos en Semana Santa!!
Un saludo y buenas lluvias para todos éstas fiestas!!jejeje

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahora mismo tiene que estar desbordados, y además como se ha difundido que hay probabilidad de lluvia, más todavía.

----------


## REEGE

Yo ya le he hecho una pregunta para el encuentro digital, pero no estaría mal, que alguno de vosotros le enviase otra pregunta más o menos así... jejeje

*"Hola Roberto, los chicos de EMBALSES.NET están muy interesados en si...¿ ésta Semana Santa, estará pasada por agua y eso ayudará a subir el nivel de nuestros embalses?"*
Espero que alguno de vosotros entre en la página web de A3noticias y le haga alguna preguntilla... y de paso a ver si se enrolla y nos hace otra vez publicidad, no??
Un abrazo chicos.

----------


## REEGE

Hola chicos!!
La previsión de la página de Eltiempo.es de Maldonado para los días 3, 4 y 5 de Mayo fue la siguiente:
Día 3 ----- 6,5  mm
Día 4 ----- 4,5  mm
Día 5 -----22,0  mm
Total------------------*33 mm*

Y la que tuvimos fue ésta:
Día 3 ----- 3 mm
Día 4 -----7,5 mm
Día 5 ----- 24,5 mm
Total------------------*35 mm*

Que poquito que se equivocan nuestros sabios de la meteorología y desde aquí nuestro reconocimiento a un trabajo difícil y muy variable, pero que saben realizarlo a la perfección, tanto la página de Maldonado como demás presentadores de los espacios del tiempo de toda España.
Ya no es que sepan cuando va a llover, aunque ésto con los equipos, radares y satélites de los que disponen es relativamente fácil, sino que se están acostumbrando a acertar los *mm* de lluvia que caerán en cada lugar!!!!! :EEK!: 
Saludos y enhorabuena por su trabajo.

----------


## perdiguera

Me parece que te falta un dato. Importante, por cierto. Pues si no el acierto se convierte en imposible comparación.

----------


## REEGE

No sé a lo que te refieres...
Yo el día 2 de Mayo anoté la lluvia que preveía la página de eltiempo.es y era de esos 33 mm para mi pueblo, lo hice así ya que cada cierto tiempo varía el mapa de lluvia y la previsión, aunque ésta vez apenas tuvo variaciones!!
Ayer anoté los datos del pluviometro de esos tres días y eran de 35mm!!
Ésto sólo es una simple comparación y bajo mi punto de vista un reconocimiento de que estamos ante verdaderos profesionales que saben hacer muy bien su trabajo.
Recuerdo no hace muchos años como mi padre se quejaba que no daban una...jejeje
Yo ahora veo unos enlaces fiables y muy buena gente en cada espacio del tiempo tanto en televisión como en los distintos enlaces de internet.
Un saludo Perdiguera.

----------


## perdiguera

> No sé a lo que te refieres...
> Yo el día 2 de Mayo anoté la lluvia que preveía la página de eltiempo.es y era de esos 33 mm *para mi pueblo*, lo hice así ya que cada cierto tiempo varía el mapa de lluvia y la previsión, aunque ésta vez apenas tuvo variaciones!!
> Ayer anoté los datos del pluviometro de esos tres días y eran de 35mm!!
> Ésto sólo es una simple comparación y bajo mi punto de vista un reconocimiento de que estamos ante verdaderos profesionales que saben hacer muy bien su trabajo.
> Recuerdo no hace muchos años como mi padre se quejaba que no daban una...jejeje
> Yo ahora veo unos enlaces fiables y muy buena gente en cada espacio del tiempo tanto en televisión como en los distintos enlaces de internet.
> Un saludo Perdiguera.


Ahora sí que está completo.
En lo puesto en negrita tienes lo que te faltaba.

Y que los profesionales son grandes no tengo la menor duda.
El sábado hice un viaje y las previsiones de la página eltiempo.es se cumplieron a rajatabla:
A las 12 lluvia en Valencia y en Benali, cierto.
A las 20 lluvia en Cartagena cierto.
El domingo volví y no daba lluvia en ningún sitio pero me cayó una llovizna a las 12 entre la salida de Bétera y la salida de Sagunto en la A-7, quizá de ésas inapreciables que se decía.

Un abrazo REEGE.

----------


## REEGE

Bueno en éste enlace nuestro amigo Roberto nos dice que viene tiempo de paraguas y que bien prontito vendrá en el "Brasero"...jejeje
*Fuente:antena3.com*

http://blogs.antena3.com/lashistoria...092400205.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

A ver si es verdad y tengo que coger el chaqueton y el chubasquero todos los dias.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué pedazo de reportaje acaba de hacer Roberto Brasero dedicado a los embalses!!

Multitud de información, multitud de imágenes, gráficos, porcentajes... sin duda la mejor dedicación que he visto en televisión a los embalses.

Grande Roberto!!  :Smile:

----------


## Jonasino

¡Me lo he perdido¡ ?sabeis un enlace para verlo? Gracias

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡Me lo he perdido¡ ?sabeis un enlace para verlo? Gracias


No sé si en la página de Antena 3 a lo mejor habrá alguna repetición, prueba a ver...

----------


## REEGE

Bueno chicos, acabo de mandarle un correo a nuestro querido amigo ROBERTO BRASERO, para darle las gracias en nombre del foro, por su interés por los embalses y le he acompañado una foto de Amaneceres y Atardeceres de nuestro amigo Pau Gilabert, que me gustó mucho.
Espero que se enrolle y la ponga o al menos que me conteste...jejeje
Bueno os copio lo que le he escrito chicos:

*Roberto!! Te escribo ya que al entrar en la página de Embalses.net ésta mañana he visto que ayer os superastéis hablando del tema que en dicha página nos apasiona, los EMBALSES.

Como miembro de la misma y también como Moderador te doy las gracias por vuestro gran interés y por divulgar siempre que podéis, el estado de nuestros embalses, sus fotos y las reservas que semana tras semana tienen.

Te mando una foto tomada en Bellvis (LLEIDA) de uno de nuestros ilustres foreros, Pau Gilabert desde la azotea de su casa.

Un fuerte abrazo y lo dicho, GRACIAS A TODO EL EQUIPO POR VUESTRO INTERÉS POR LOS EMBALSES Y LO QUE LES RODEA.*

----------


## jlois

Excelente iniciativa, Reege. Ya es hora de hacernos ver por esos medios televisivos. Esperemos que tu carta la tengan al menos en consideración.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahí está de nuevo el gran Roberto Brasero dando otro buen repaso a los embalses!!  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

*Desde aquí, feliciatar a nuestro buen forero MANUEL SAGREDO, ya que ésta noche en EL TIEMPO de Antena3, han publicado una de sus excelentes fotografías!!
Espero que nos la muestre en el foro...jejeje*

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *Desde aquí, feliciatar a nuestro buen forero MANUEL SAGREDO, ya que ésta noche en EL TIEMPO de Antena3, han publicado una de sus excelentes fotografías!!
> Espero que nos la muestre en el foro...jejeje*


Pues hoy me lo he perdido  :Frown:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> *Desde aquí, feliciatar a nuestro buen forero MANUEL SAGREDO, ya que ésta noche en EL TIEMPO de Antena3, han publicado una de sus excelentes fotografías!!
> Espero que nos la muestre en el foro...jejeje*


Así es F. Lázaro, la compartió ayer conmigo en twitter, con su permiso, es esta:

Desde el embalse de Camarillas (Las Minas-Agramón, Hellín)

----------

